# How to Cook Steak - Finally Answered



## snowaviation

A definitive discussion on the fine art of steak cooking.


----------



## JckDanls 07

???????????


----------



## GaryHibbert

Nothing there.
Gary


----------



## kruizer

Whaaaaat?


----------



## gmc2003

The guy leaning against the the truck sounds like Dan Ackroyd in blues brothers.

Chris


----------



## myownidaho

I don’t know what that was, but I like it. The guy on the left was too busy smoking a doobie to get involved in the conversation.


----------



## phatbac

just wow.

Happy Grilling (or leaning against a truck arguing),
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## myownidaho

Huh, I can see the video on my phone but not on my laptop.


----------

